# 14 Blades on Blu-ray/DVD Sept 4th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*14 BLADES*

Starring Martial Arts Legend Donnie Yen of Ip Man and Hero





Live By Your Own Laws.



Available on DVD and BLU-RAY™ September 2, 2014



BEVERLY HILLS, CA – Anchor Bay Entertainment and RADiUS-TWC are proud to announce the arrival of the action-packed blockbuster 14 BLADES on DVD and Blu-Ray™ September 2, 2014. Starring Hong Kong superstar Donnie Yen (Ip Man, Hero, Iron Monkey) and featuring mind-blowing choreography, exotic locations and lavish costumes, the award-winning 14 BLADES is not to be missed!



Qinglong (action icon Donnie Yen) is a legendary royal guard-trained in a clandestine form of combat from childhood in order to devote his life and lethal prowess to the service of the Emperor. When the Imperial Court is taken over by an evil traitor, Jia (Law Kar-Ying), and betrayal lurks at every corner, Qinglong finds himself hunted by those he once trusted. Now as the most wanted man in the land, he must seek out and rally the loyalists to rise against Jia and restore the Emperor to his rightful place!



14 BLADES has a run time of 113 minutes and is rated R for violence and bloody images.






14 BLADES Blu-Ray™

Street date: September 2, 2014

Pre-book: July 30, 2014

Catalog #: BD62267

UPC: 013132622675

RT: 113 Minutes

Rating: R

SRP: $29.99

Format: Widescreen Presentation

Language: Mandarin Chinese Language with English Subtitles

Audio: 5.1 DTSHD-MA





14 BLADES DVD

Street date: September 2, 2014

Pre-book: July 30, 2014

Catalog #: WC62266

UPC: 013132622668

RT: 113 Minutes

Rating: R

SRP: $24.98

Format: Widescreen Presentation

Language: Mandarin Chinese Language with English Subtitles

Audio: Dolby Digital 5.1


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks looks promising!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> Thanks looks promising!


I remember watching it back when it was first out in Hong Kong. but it's been so long that I can barely remember it. should be fun to revisit and Donnie Yen rarely dissapoints


----------

